# New Addition the the family. NAME SUGGESTIONS WELCOME.



## theduclos (Mar 24, 2008)

*New Addition to the family. NAME SUGGESTIONS WELCOME.*

Hey all. Bought ourselves our second pup in 6 months. We already have one black/brindle male staffy "ZEKE" He is a bloody great dog, now around 20kg at 6 months old. We had plans to breed him from day one and just bought him a little bitch (lol) She is around 1.5-2kilo blows up like a ballon when she eats and is 6 weeks old. We are seriously struggling for names over here. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 24, 2008)

Not sure if u like wine or not u guys but we have taken it upon ourselves to name most of our pets after wines. so far we have Merlot - Greyhound, Shiraz - Rabbit, Bearded Dragon - Lexie (short for Lexia - fruity), our Guinea Pigs are Cab, Sav and Cab Junior and our Siamese Fighter is Pinot. 

Cheers.


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know why, but Jessie instantly came to mind when I saw her. What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

how bout afrodite


----------



## Miss B (Mar 24, 2008)

What is her registered name? Perhaps you could get some inspiration from that.


----------



## kirstys (Mar 24, 2008)

theduclos thats funny i posted here last night looking for a name for our new little girl a 6 week old malamute and had some great replys


----------



## kakariki (Mar 24, 2008)

I think Jazmina [pr Jaz-meena.] She is a cutie. The original rollie-pollie puppy!


----------



## theduclos (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah i saw the thread about 10 seconds after i posted. funny you say jessie mrmikk. thats the name of my missus lol. i kinda like lexie, asked my sister and its the name of a cousins dog. what do you mean by registered name missb? she is an english staffordshire bull terrier. same as the other dog in the pics.


----------



## kirstys (Mar 24, 2008)

i think missb means does she have papers they will have a show name my boy jack has a show name of chinzana dancing feather
and abbi was chinzaza eagle feather


----------



## Miss B (Mar 24, 2008)

Is she pedigreed? I would assume so, if you plan to breed her. I thought maybe the registered name on her papers might provide some inspiration. My partner's Husky is called Brisvoskies Katan, so his kennel name is Kataan (yes, the different spelling is just there to confuse everyone! No really, there is a good explanation but it's a long story....)

(On a side note - if she is not pedigreed, I would advise against using her for breeding - knowing nothing of her bloodlines, any genetic faults she may carry, whether she is a sound example of her breed, et cetera).


----------



## theduclos (Mar 24, 2008)

nah, my other dog came from two staffy without papers. so i didnt see the point of getting a bitch with papers, as the puppies wouldnt be eligible for them anyway. i realise that it would be better off getting dogs with papers but i dont particularly care enough. nor could we afford the extra cost the papers make the dogs worth. both dogs cost $600 each. which is a common price around melbourne. even if she has a small litter of 5 and they 'only' sell for $500 each we still will make enough money to make it worth while, aswell as having two great dogs.


----------



## kirstys (Mar 24, 2008)

i would have to agree with missb on the breeding without papers i know it sound alot but have you also thought about the cost of breeding vet bills for the female and all the pups and feeding and selling them cheap to cover cost how do you know where they are going how they will be treated. will you have all the pups microchipped and have their needles done to thats about 150.00 per puppy


----------



## Miss B (Mar 24, 2008)

No offence intended, but if you are going to breed your dogs purely for the purpose of making a bit of pocket money, then I would suggest doing some research into dog breeding first. Breeding two un-papered dogs is a pretty irresponsible thing to do and there are already plenty of backyard breeders as it is. If you are breeding dogs you should be doing it for the sole purpose of improving the breed. This means breeding from good quality pedigreed dogs, with no health or genetic faults, that are of good type and adhere to the breed standard. Health testing is an expensive exercise, as is raising puppies, having them vaccinated, vet treatment for the bitch (and if she has complications requiring an emergency c-section, for example, your vet bills could run into the thousands). There is not a lot of money to be made in breeding dogs, at least not if you go about it the correct way.


----------



## kirstys (Mar 24, 2008)

very cute dog my sister has a blue staffy he is so cute but always tripping over his own feet he is inly 16 weeks


----------



## lector (Mar 24, 2008)

Its funny how APS members trust others to name their puppies and reptiles, but we never get consulted when a new baby is born.
Name it widdle
And yes i would have suggested that name even if it was a human baby


----------



## theduclos (Mar 24, 2008)

i have thought long and hard about it. i'm not gonna be some shifty backyard breeder who will breed the dog at 8 months. get two litters out of her by the time she is 2 years old, and give her away to start again. a dog is a dog for life. 14 years or however long an individual lives for. the plan is to breed her at closer to 2 years of age. or once a vet believes she is right for breeding. but i definately wont be breeding her during her first heat. 

yes bloodlines are important. but the whole point of pedigree papers is so that the bloodlines arent being watered down. these dogs could never get papers so as a whole it doesnt affect the breed negatively. 

i believe if my dog is healthy and fine to breed then i am going to breed her. if she isnt then i wont. its as simple as that. not everybody can afford nigh on $1000 for a papered dog. nor does everybody see the need for a piece of paper. so long as the dogs in question have a great nature, are well built and healthy (which my male is) then i dont see the point in not breeding them.


----------



## kirstys (Mar 24, 2008)

lector said:


> Its funny how APS members trust others to name their puppies and reptiles, but we never get consulted when a new baby is born.
> Name it widdle
> And yes i would have suggested that name even if it was a human baby


 
its not a matter of trust you get stuck for ideas and just need some help they are only suggestions


----------



## kakariki (Mar 24, 2008)

No offence Miss B but I disagree. Papers don't make a animal good. I used to breed "pedigree" cattle with papers, show ribbons etc BUT I also had a couple of ordinary dairy cows [ of the same breed but no papers or background records] I herd tested EVERY month without fail and the 9 un-pedigree cows were ALWAYS in the top 20. There are a lot of top animals out there without papers and an equal number of sub-standard pedigrees. Judge an animal on it's OWN merit. Have it tested for genetic defects,[ do Staffies have any? Not familiar with them]. Papers are just that, IMO, paper!!! Only thing it does do is prevent [??] the in-breeding.


----------



## theduclos (Mar 24, 2008)

the main staffy defect is hip dysplacia. and some individuals suffer from cataracs. i checked out both of zekes parents eyes. aswell as watching them walk and they were fine. the new pups mum was a beautiful healthy girl and her dad which is the only one i didnt get to see was a papered dog. im with you kakariki. any animal should be tested on it's own merit.


----------



## Miss B (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, I guess this is one of those 'agree to disagree moments then'.

Although I do have a question. If your dog is not pedigreed, you can't show it. If you can't show your dog, how do you know it is a sound representative of it's breed? That it has good conformation, and adheres to the breed standard? "Watching it walk" doesn't cut it, I'm afraid.

And no ethical breeder would pair two dogs without first having them health-tested. Do you plan on having your dogs health-tested? That alone can cost up to $1,000 per animal. That's potentially $2,000 out of your 'profits' for each litter.


----------



## kakariki (Mar 24, 2008)

If your dogs both have a lovely temperment and are free from nasty genetic faults then breed Zeke & ??? [Jazmina?] . I think they will produce beautiful pups & Staffies are such wonderful family members. JMO!!
PS Breed standards mean JS I'm afraid and showing...well. That is just the opinion of that particular judge on that particular day. I have had disagreements with judges about my animals. One was awarded champ cos there was " no competition or he wouldn't have won it" I refused the ribbon and I had a bull judged lower cos he WAS walking well & behaving nicely. The bull who beat him would cheerfully have killed everyone there given the chance. The reason given " He is TOO quiet" !!! I know whose daughters I would have rather had!!!!!


----------



## kirstys (Mar 24, 2008)

hip dysplacia is a comon thing in alot of dogs. My mals are also prone to it but have been tested now, i have heard of dwarfism (not sure if spelt right sorry) in mals which is some thing new.
The only thing i can suggest is always scan the new owners and if they dont feel right they should not take the dog no matter how much they through at you. 
my sister has the blue and she should have been scanned by the person selling the dog she is not in a stable place to live for one and now is in the position where she has split with the boyfirend again and had to get rid of the dog.
this has happened a few time first with 2 pugs now the staffy she should not own a dog


----------



## Miss B (Mar 24, 2008)

Backyard Breeder vs Reputable Breeder


----------



## theduclos (Mar 24, 2008)

i'll stick with the agree to disagree theory.

jesus im not saying profits. what i am saying is that it would be great to own 2 examples of my favorite breed aswell as getting 2 payments back off them to cover the costs of keeping them for a few years. I dont know what vet you have gone to but i was charged $60 for zekes 2 needles (he has his first done before we bought him) and the microchip cost $30. I know there is always vet bills or health checks that need to be paid for. **** i am not a child who thinks "hmm, my dog has puppies, puppies sell for $3000, thats $3000 profit." Out of that $3000 i would think it not too much of a stretch to expect closer to $1000 'profit' but that profit is comfortably chewed up by the dogs in 12 months in food alone. 

I like how because someone says they want to breed a dog without papers they become un-ethical. 

its hard to discuss anything with purists. i do see your points but i simply am not worried about bit of paper. i worry more about having a good dog. its like my ultimate car. a 1971/72 VH Charger XL. Sure the best model charger is worth $200k+ but you can buy a base model which is the same shell for closer to $10,000. i dont see the point in spending that extra money. But purists crucify you when you make a 'replica'


----------



## arielle (Mar 24, 2008)

personally i see no real problem with breeding your dogs as long as you do it in a responsible way and make sure puppies go to good homes.


----------



## missllama (Mar 24, 2008)

haha i like mutts i dont like pedigrees lol but thats just me... everyone is different! my mum grew up on kangaroo island she always thinks that muts seem to have more in them then pedigrees

everyone has different oppinions tho


----------



## theduclos (Mar 24, 2008)

lol, to get it back on course we are sorta leaning on kiri. 

my last dog was a mutt. lived to 14 before getting hit by a car and was healthy his entire life. was desexed at birth though.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 24, 2008)

Theduclos Im with you on the Charger issue. I am about to buy a Ford Mustang 1965-1966 and if I buy a Shelby replica for example I get looked down upon because its not the real thing. So yeah I know where you are coming from.


----------



## missllama (Mar 24, 2008)

kiri is the best name that was my old cats name!! 

kiri is a winner use that!


----------



## theduclos (Mar 24, 2008)

lol, nice car to buy mate. personally i prefer the chargers as there are a little bit rarer and aussie only. but mustangs are still tops. you looking for a fastback i take it if you are getting looked down on for wanting a shelby replica. damn fastbacks are hot lol. my charger would be a dark purple beast with black and silver interior and nice shiny chrome but not much more then a cammed 265 (cruiser rather then bruiser). thats the dream. i wanna get the shell before the prices skyrocket more. and build it up over 5 or so years. If a mopar nut saw a VH charger with e49 stickers on it, in a non standard colour they would hit the roof. I don't care for matching numbers or any thing along those lines. Sure it would be nice to have but when you own a car like that you can't customise it to your own style. Because you are likely to get shot by some crazed car fan. I've read stories about people getting into punch-ons for painting a genuine phase 3 GTHO a different colour then it came form the factory. Thats bloody stupid as far as i'm concerned but some people care about it that much.

So kiri eh? I'm sorta swaying towards it because i really want to name her something soon. cos im calling her rat ATM. cos she aint much bigger then one.


----------



## spoonman (Mar 24, 2008)

mrs. zeke


----------



## theduclos (Mar 24, 2008)

lol, he is treating her like the missus already. keeps on nudging her and licking her. he is whipped after 1 days. surely thats some kinda record lol.


----------



## irlsgirl (Mar 24, 2008)

What you have to look at too is, what happens when the bitch has complications and she needs emergency c-section?There is a lot to raising a litter of pups and its pretty expensive and a pain in the butt.It may just turn out that it costs way more than you paid for both of the dogs. anything can happen that may mean your beloved pet doesn't come home.


----------



## kirstys (Mar 24, 2008)

i like kiri its cute
i am still thinking illusion for my new girl


----------



## theduclos (Mar 24, 2008)

Theres 2 more years of planning, saving, vet checks and researching before the dog will be bred anyway. yes i know about the what ifs of these things. would you guys say if i came on here tonight and said "me and the missus are trying for our first child' i can assure you that no one would say "what if she needs an emergency c section, suffers from complications and dies, what if other complications arise" even though they are facts of a human pregnancy (and we sure as hell dont have papers LOL). yes i have looked and will continue to look into these risks and risk managements. my dogs dont get neglected. i spend a day a week down at the dog beach in brighton with my boy aswell as walks and when the girls needles are done she will join us. they get fed good food twice a day. there are risks in breeding. just as there are risks in everyday life. I am aware of the risks. I am aware of the costs. I only really came on here after name suggestions not an argument about why i shouldnt breed my dog. I thank the people who offered names. just as i thank Miss B for showing some concern.


----------



## missllama (Mar 24, 2008)

i like kiri kira riku kari kenisha kiala names like that make it unique lol

i have to name my 2 squirrel gliders tommorow  dont no where to start


----------



## missllama (Mar 24, 2008)

theduclos that quote in ur siggy nearly had my fall of my chair laughing funny stuff


----------



## jessb (Mar 24, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> I don't know why, but Jessie instantly came to mind when I saw her. What a gorgeous girl!


 

WHY WHY WHY!!!???? There are soooo many dogs called Jess. Please, NOT ANOTHER ONE!!! :lol:


----------



## SnakeyJac (Mar 25, 2008)

Milly or Tilly are cutie names! Shes is gorgeous! I have two male staffys myself, best dogs ever! )


----------



## theduclos (Mar 25, 2008)

jesus she cried all night long. to the point where we went and got earmuffs from my car lol. she had all her food milk and water and a nice warm bed with a ticking clock in it. musta just missed her mum.


----------



## irlsgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Was she sleeping with the male??


----------



## Miss B (Mar 25, 2008)

Most breeders will not send their puppies off to new homes until they are at least 10-12 weeks old. Maybe she just hasn't quite got used to being seperated from her mum yet. You could wrap one of those microwave heaty bags in a thick towel and tuck an old clock inside for her to lie with. The warmth and the ticking of the clock reminds them of their mum (her heartbeat) and helps to settle them in. I had a pup that cried during the night and that trick worked a treat with him.


----------



## GraftonChic (Mar 25, 2008)

lol there is no money to be made in selling puppies. Especially if all the proper care they need is given.


----------



## GraftonChic (Mar 25, 2008)

Try giving her a teddy bear, if she had brothers and sisters, then she would be used to snuggling up with them.


----------



## theduclos (Mar 25, 2008)

no she wasnt sleeping with the male. he is simply too big for her now. i got my male at 8 weeks old, and apart from the first night he slept like a baby the entire time. im already using the clock trick ill try it with a heat bag. she came from a litter of 7 so i spose she is missing her brothers and sisters. but this girl simply did not stop all night long. tried everything for the first hour then decided a little bit of tough love was needed. cos if we got up all night long she wouldnt get used to sleeping alone. it will only be for about 4 weeks though then she will be sleeping with the male outside. ive got a cracker of a headache lol.


----------



## GraftonChic (Mar 25, 2008)

forgot to mention your puppy should be getting 3-4 feeds a day at 6 weeks
Cheers


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 25, 2008)

How about Zahara for a name....

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## theduclos (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah i know about the new pup. its at the point we need to take her milk away from her. she just goes and goes and goes. our 6 month old on the other hand get 2 medium feeds a day. cant give him more due to work commitments.

the pup will get a feed at around 6am, again at around 4pm then again around 9pm. work means we cant give her a lunchtime feed.


----------



## irlsgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

how is the pup going now?? and what did you call her??


----------

